# Turkey hunting while working 3rd shift



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I wonder if snoring attracts wild turkeys??? My friend and neighbor snapped a pic of me at my finest...


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't feel bad. I'm in the same boat. 3 or 4 hours of sleep a day finally catches up with you.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Don't feel bad. It happens to all of us hard working people. Been there, done that myself.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

No better place to sleep!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nothing better than climbing into your stand early morning and taking a quick nap as the woods wakes up...


----------

